# DRI Maintenance Fee Sticky



## GT75 (Oct 12, 2021)

If it would be helpful to DRI owners, I could setup a DRI MF Sticky similar to HGVC MF Sticky (I link the 2021 HGVC MF listing since we are just starting on the 2022 MF.).   Honestly, I don't know anything about DRI MF so if someone would like to set it up/start it, I could make it into a Sticky.    Just let me know if that would be helpful.


----------

